# Smoke vs Cabo decisions



## bhewie38 (Apr 4, 2015)

Trying to decide between the two. Use will be mainly chasing reds. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I just purchased a Smoke 25 PTsA Inshore and it's a phenomenal reel. Super smooth drag, strong anti-reverse, handles braid like a champ, and it's already survived a few dunks in the gulf passing the rod under an anchor line chasing a shark around the boat.

Can't comment on the Cabos from personal experience, but I've heard lots of good about them as well. I will say that the Smoke is a lighter reel than the Cabo by a few ounces in any given series if that matters for you as far as balance purposes goes.

I think you'd he happy either way, but I'll cast my vote with my experience and say you'd like the Smoke for chasing reds.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Smoke

Cabo's are good reels but they a fragile and need alot of TLC.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Smoke
> 
> Cabo's are good reels but they a fragile and need alot of TLC.


Would you be referring to the new Cabos- the older version, or all in general?
I have one I purchased when they were first introduced a few years ago or so. Other than being heavy- I was pleased with it overall. The only other improvement I saw room for was the "clicker". It doesn't work sometimes and frequently needs to be "adjusted".
I have not had a chance to try the newer version yet-

To respond to the OP, I like them both, but consider the "Smoke" more of an inshore reel we use for chasing reds, trout, blues, etc. we have a few, ranging from 30PTs to 50PTs models- and have caught everything from redfish to Spanish mackerel on them. I only have the one Cabo 50PTs, and use it mainly for our offshore adventures- catching all kinds of fish on it. It has a large line capacity, smooth drag, and works well on those larger fish. 
Nice reels- and I believe Chris has a couple Smoke models in stock over at SAMs Stop and Shop in Orange Beach, if you are in the area.
Hope this was helpful.
Mike


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

to be honest I have owned and used both 
the smoke is very sensitive to water, and the drag clicker spring corrodes very fast.
the cabo's anti reverse has given me issues

shimano CI4 plus is the way to go.

but still If had to choose between the two I would go for the smoke, but I dont recommend it


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> to be honest I have owned and used both
> the smoke is very sensitive to water, and the drag clicker spring corrodes very fast.
> the cabo's anti reverse has given me issues
> 
> shimano CI4 plus is the way to go.


I'd imagine e you have had a chance to really wear one out!! Lol.
I've had the smoke reels apart before, and was surprised as to how they are built. Really no seals at all. I'd definitely do a thorough clean and degrease if I dropped it in the water or sand. But I still like them.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Smoke PTs 30 owner here. Very pleased with the reel. cant speak for the cabo but if Quantum put just as much quality in the Cabo im sure you cant go wrong with either one. Have heard many good reviews for the CI4+ as well.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just picked up a smoke today (PTs25), and tried it out this afternoon. So far, very impressed as to how well it casts and how smooth it retrieves. I have a couple of 3000 series Stradic FJ's that are my go to reels. I can see the smoke joining those ranks. I haven't sprung for the CI4+ as I had read it might not be as saltwater resistant as the FJ - I don't know this for a fact, but as I do a lot of kayak fishing and have a tendency to get reels wet, I just decided to wait and pick up a new FK when they are released later in the summer.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Smoke and Cabo reels. The Smokes I use inshore and the Cabo's off shore. These are the newer Cabo models and they are very strong.

I have one of the first run of Smoke reels and haven't had a problem yet but I take really good care of them. 

I do keep a dozen or more of the click springs on hand for the Smoke reels because they are magnetic and break easily. None of mine have broken but I replaced a few on other reels.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

check out the Iron, as well. I've had no problems with either of mine. They come in the same sizes as the smokes just weigh a little more. Both of mine came well greased from the factory.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MaxP said:


> check out the Iron, as well. I've had no problems with either of mine. They come in the same sizes as the smokes just weigh a little more. Both of mine came well greased from the factory.


I wanted to try that one out, and it may be a good second choice for anyone who doesn't want to spend more than $150 for a reel.


----------

